# Tell me how to make flat scene look magnificent!



## angle of view (Oct 20, 2008)

I've been working on some architectural photography, and have had some great success. I don't have any extra lighting equipment, aside from my speedlite. I normally (for interiors) set the exposure to a small aperture, which give me a long shutter speed, and I get a great exposure full of color.
Well, I was asked to do a job of an interior, and when I got there the subject had nothing that popped. It was flat, it was dull, it was nothing but neutral, and beige. I took the photos as usual and ended up feeling really disappointed. my client wasn't thrilled neither. So, if I had had more lighting set up, would this have made a big difference? Any other suggestions are welcome. I do plan to buy extra lighting eventually. Also, can any one suggest the best lighting kit on a budget?


----------



## Garbz (Oct 21, 2008)

Photography is nothing more than the control of light. To make things pop in an architectural scene you just need some lighting equipment.

That said you mentioned you use a long shutter speed, so since you don't need a flash if you have a tripod and the time to shoot steady subjects, buy a set of desk lamps and play with them.


----------



## andrew99 (Oct 21, 2008)

Start reading strobist.com (the lighting 101 section), he talks a lot about lighting interiors and making them look dramatic.  There is a learning curve, but it will be worth it.


----------

